
PHP 7.4 numeric literal separator - GrumpyNl
Can someone explain this.<p>Numeric literals can contain underscores between digits.<p>&lt;?php
6.674_083e-11; &#x2F;&#x2F; float
299_792_458;   &#x2F;&#x2F; decimal
0xCAFE_F00D;   &#x2F;&#x2F; hexadecimal
0b0101_1111;   &#x2F;&#x2F; binary
?&gt;<p>Why would you allow unsercsores in numbers?
======
Piskvorrr
Here's the original proposal, with rationale.
[https://wiki.php.net/rfc/numeric_literal_separator](https://wiki.php.net/rfc/numeric_literal_separator)

TL;DR: supposedly better readability.

